# keyless entry



## d_ander88 (Sep 5, 2002)

*keyless entry*

how do you tell if your car has keyless entry already instaled or not?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you have a keychain with a remote on it, and you press the button and your doors unlock..............................

may I ask why you had to ask this question?????????


----------



## d_ander88 (Sep 5, 2002)

because i got the car used and it does not have a remote and the guy i got it from said he lost it a long time ago. so i was wondering what to look for so i could just buy a remote and not the whole keyles system...


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

does the alarm go off if you unlock the door from the inside with the security light blinking?

I had just gotten my car with no keyless remote thing. that night i was chillin in my ride just hanging out and decided that was enough for the night and opened the door to go back inside my house when the fucking alarm went off....AT LIKE 12:00AM! I WAS PULLEN FUSES AND EVERYTHING TILL I JUST TRIED THE KEY IN THE DOOR.

sucked bad.....


----------



## d_ander88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Ya the alarm does go off if i ulock it with out the key.. is there a possible way to program a remote that i got from ebay...


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*Try this...*

www.keylessride.com

I bought a 1999 Sentra GXE Limited Edition (which has the keyless entry system), but the remote didn't come with it. I went to Keylessride.com and got a new remote with self-programming instructions for $65 (including S&H). 

EDIT: I just programmed mine and it was simple. Took me 30 seconds. Literally. I am amazed!


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm looking into getting an alarm. But i don't no much abou alarms. Anyone here recomend any thing? TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

nbkoontz

thats badass!

im going to check them out for sure!
i wonder how many people have had the same probleum?


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*Well...*

No idea, but I'm sure that there are plenty more of us in the same boat. But compared to what my local Nissan dealer wanted, this was a bargain. They wanted almost $100 for the remote, plus an hour to reprogram it. That part took me 30 seconds and anybody could do it, since it is so easy. I mean $65 for Keylessride.com vs. nearly $200 for Nissan. Didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out which one I'd choose!


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

but which one would you have choosen IF YOU WERE A ROCKET SCIENTIST??? HUH???


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

LMFAO!!


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

what?!?!?


----------

